# Buying this shit



## Emiliana de Lunares

¡Hola a todos!

Perdona por el lenguaje, pero quería saber si he traducido bien la siguiente frase:

*You're not actually buying this shit, are you?*

Mi intento: *De verdad no crees en esta mierda, ¿a que no?*

¿Qué tal les parece? No soy nativa del español y quería encontrar una traducción natural.

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## levmac

I would say: "No crees esta mierda, ¿verdad?"

De verdad to me sounds strange here, although I can see why you included it to translate actually. Maybe starting the sentence with "Espera.." or "No es que" or "No me digas"

And I would say "a que no" (although again I understand your choice) is a bit more for when you are confirming your idea, with a certain amount of confidence. Here I think it's more rhetorical, so I would go with verdad.


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta.

¿Qué tal te parece esto?: *No me digas que crees esta mierda, ¿verdad?*


----------



## levmac

A mí me suena bien. A ver que dicen los nativos.


----------



## Rodal

No me digas que crees en esta mierda...


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Rodal al rescate!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Plain Language

My try: "No te estarás tragando esa bola/trola, ¿verdad?"


----------



## levmac

Rodal said:


> No me digas que crees en esta mierda...



Rodal, ¿hace falta el "en" si el que habla se refiere a una mentira o una historia que le están contando al otro? Es que "en" me suena a "believe in" en inglés cuando hablamos de religión etc.



Plain Language said:


> My try: "No te *estarás* tragando esa bola/trola, ¿verdad?"



I like the use of the future, I was thinking about that possibility too.


----------



## Rodal

Puedes buscar en Google y ver cuantos resultados te sale con "creo algo" vs "creo en algo".


----------



## Amapolas

Without 'en' but adding a reflexive pronoun, it would sound very idiomatic like this: No me digas que te crees esta mierda, ¿verdad?


----------



## gato radioso

Rodal said:


> No me digas que crees en esta mierda...


Bueno, aquí la preposición cambia un poquito el significado:

*Creer* la noticia = pensar que un hecho es cierto
*Creer en* alguien = confiar en alguien o algo -cuando se le personifica-: _creer en_ la justicia,_ creer en_ la democracia, _creer en_ tu hermana...


----------



## Rodal

Para la frase "Are you buying this shit?" yo diría: "¿te convence esta mierda?


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Me gusta tu sugerencia, Amapolas.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿De verdad vas a creerte semejante gilipollez?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Sin embargo, _creer _también se usa como verbo transitivo sin ningún problema.

Otra posibilidad en español mexicano:

No te estás creyendo esta mierda, ¿verdad?

Saludo.

EDITO:

Recién leo las últimas cinco contribuciones (noto el parecido de la versión que sugerí con la versión de Amapolas).


----------



## Amapolas

gato radioso said:


> Bueno, aquí la preposición cambia un poquito el significado:
> 
> *Creer* la noticia = pensar que un hecho es cierto
> *Creer en* alguien = confiar en alguien o algo -cuando se le personifica-: _creer en_ la justicia,_ creer en_ la democracia, _creer en_ tu hermana...


De acuerdo con Gato. 



JeSuisSnob said:


> Recién leo las últimas cinco contribuciones (noto el parecido de la versión que sugerí con la versión de Amapolas).


Great minds...


----------



## Plain Language

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿De verdad vas a creerte semejante gilipollez?



Sí. En España no utilizaríamos tanto "mierda" en ese contexto, pega más algo así.


----------



## Colombia asking for help

I would use the way: "No te estarás tragando ese cuento ¿O sí?"


----------



## aztlaniano

Colombia asking for help said:


> I would use the way: "No te estarás tragando ese cuento ¿O sí?"


También iba sugerir "ese cuento" para traducir "this shit".


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Porque cuento es una expresión mas internacional que se utilizaria en muchas regiones hispanohablantes de la manera que a ti te gusta, muy natural.


----------



## levmac

So, I am a bit confused. This post sounds very sure of itself:



Rodal said:


> Puedes buscar en Google y ver cuantos resultados te sale con "creo algo" vs "creo en algo".



But this quote suggests the distinction is the same as English:



gato radioso said:


> Bueno, aquí la preposición cambia un poquito el significado:
> 
> *Creer* la noticia = pensar que un hecho es cierto
> *Creer en* alguien = confiar en alguien o algo -cuando se le personifica-: _creer en_ la justicia,_ creer en_ la democracia, _creer en_ tu hermana...



But then I don't really understand why "creer una mentira" is correct but "creer una mierda" isn't.


----------



## Rodal

levmac said:


> But then I don't really understand why "creer una mentira" is correct but "creer una mierda" isn't.



¿Quién dijo que _"creer una mierda" _es incorrecto?. ¿cuál es tu duda?.


----------



## iribela

En realidad, buscando en Google puede salir cualquier cosa. Como siempre, para decidir hay que tener en cuenta el contexto; me guiaría por lo que dijo Gato.


----------



## levmac

Había entendido con la tinta roja que era un error:



Rodal said:


> No me digas que crees en esta mierda...



Luego te pregunté: _Rodal, ¿hace falta el "en" si el que habla se refiere a una mentira o una historia que le están contando al otro?_ y me contestaste 



Rodal said:


> Puedes buscar en Google y ver cuantos resultados te sale con "creo algo" vs "creo en algo".



Así que pensaba que querías decir que sí que hacía falta el "en" y si lo dudaba debería ponerme a buscar cosas.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Amapolas said:


> Great minds...


... think alike!


aztlaniano said:


> También iba sugerir "ese cuento" para traducir "this shit".


Aun así, no sé si con _cuento_ se refleje el registro del original, que es más malsonante. ¿Qué opináis, @aztlaniano?





levmac said:


> But this quote suggests the distinction is the same as English


Comentaba en mi mensaje #16 acerca del uso transitivo del verbo. Yo solamente lo diría así (es decir, sin la preposición _en_).

Saludo.


----------



## Rodal

levmac said:


> Había entendido con la tinta roja que era un error:
> 
> 
> 
> Luego te pregunté: _Rodal, ¿hace falta el "en" si el que habla se refiere a una mentira o una historia que le están contando al otro?_ y me contestaste
> 
> 
> 
> Así que pensaba que querías decir que sí que hacía falta el "en" y si lo dudaba debería ponerme a buscar cosas.



Correcto, sé perfectamente lo que dije pero tú has preguntado otra cosa, en tu comentario de arriba preguntas que por qué "creer una mierda es incorrecto" y nadie ha dicho que esta forma idiomática sea incorrecta.


----------



## aztlaniano

JeSuisSnob said:


> Aun así, no sé si con _cuento_ se refleje el registro del original, que es más malsonante. ¿Qué opináis, @aztlaniano?


Para mi gusto, en este caso con "shit" se sobrentiende "bullshit",  es decir, afirmaciones sin fundamento, inventos.


----------



## levmac

Rodal said:


> Correcto, sé perfectamente lo que dije pero tú has preguntado otra cosa, en tu comentario de arriba preguntas que por qué "creer una mierda es incorrecto" y nadie ha dicho que esta forma idiomática sea incorrecta.



Intenté explicarte que cuando me copiaste la frase y metiste el "en" en tinta roja, me parecía que era una corrección y no sencillamente otra opción. Parece que el OP pensaba igual por que escribió "Rodal al _rescate_".

Si sugieras en otro hilo "voy hacia el río" como respuesta, yo no escribiría "voy para el río" debajo, sino algo como "También puede ser: voy para el río" sin tinta roja. En fin, un malentendido.


----------



## Masood

O quizá: _No vas a comprar esta mierda, ¿verdad?_

Depending on the context.


----------



## gdiaz

levmac said:


> A mí me suena bien. A ver que dicen los nativos.





Plain Language said:


> Sí. En España no utilizaríamos tanto "mierda" en ese contexto, pega más algo así.


Eso es solo en España. Gilipollas y gilipollez no existen en América



Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta.
> 
> ¿Qué tal te parece esto?: *No me digas que crees esta mierda, ¿verdad?*


I did not use "no me digas" and then ¿verdad? I prefer ¿O sí?
In Chile "this shit" can also be "esta huevada" or "está pelotudez"

(Mod note: consecutive posts merged. -fp)


----------



## gato radioso

gdiaz said:


> I did not use "no me digas" and then ¿verdad? I prefer ¿O sí?
> In Chile "this shit" can also be "esta huevada" or "está pelotudez"



Me encanta lo de "pelotudez" , es genial, nunca lo había escuchado en España, pero prometo usarlo!!!


----------



## Elixabete

Pues sabéis como dirían eso mis alumnos: ¡ No jodas que te vas a creer esa chorrada!


----------



## Plain Language

gdiaz said:


> Eso es solo en España. Gilipollas y gilipollez no existen en América



Curioso. ¿Y ni siquiera les  suena del español de España?. Quiero decir, si lo oyen saben lo que es más o menos? (Simple curiosidad)


----------



## Amapolas

Masood said:


> O quizá: _No vas a comprar esta mierda, ¿verdad?_
> 
> Depending on the context.





Plain Language said:


> Curioso. ¿Y ni siquiera les  suena del español de España?. Quiero decir, si lo oyen saben lo que es más o menos? (Simple curiosidad)


Depende de la persona. Algunos lo conocemos; los preguntones nos informamos exactamente sobre su significado; otros pasan por la vida sin saber expresarse bien ni siquiera en su propia variedad de la lengua. Así es la vida.


----------



## aztlaniano

No me digas que te crees esas *historias.*
Como alternativa a "esos cuentos".


----------



## Colombia asking for help

aztlaniano said:


> No me digas que te crees esas *historias.*
> Como alternativa a "esos cuentos".


 You can also say in America the word "pendejadas"


----------

